
DEFCON 23 Uber Badge Replica - erbbysam
http://co9.io/post/149618051204/defcon-23-uber-badge-replica
======
jerkstate
If anyone's wondering, the Korean text is translated to "yot jangsu" \- candy
seller "mam dero" \- depends on the person. Yot Jangsu is a street vendor of
the Korean traditional candy Yot. The seller cuts the candy from a larger
block for each individual customer, so they have discretion on how much
exactly to give each person. So essentially, how good or bad of a deal you get
depends on who you are and how you treat the Yot Jangsu.

------
throwaway2016a
Can someone explain this to someone not familiar with DEFCON. What's a badge
challenge and what type of competition were they doing?

~~~
at-fates-hands
This explains what the uber/black badge is and how people obtain it:
[https://www.defcon.org/html/links/dc-bb-
policy.html](https://www.defcon.org/html/links/dc-bb-policy.html)

Here's some blog posts about people who've run the gauntlet:

[http://potatohatsecurity.tumblr.com/post/126411303994/defcon...](http://potatohatsecurity.tumblr.com/post/126411303994/defcon-23-badge-
challenge)

[http://elegin.com/dc21/](http://elegin.com/dc21/)

[https://1o57.wikispaces.com/DC20+Badge+Contest](https://1o57.wikispaces.com/DC20+Badge+Contest)

In hacking circles, this is kind of a big deal to get one of these. It gives
you a lifetime free admission to any future DefCon conferences and you're
entered into a Black Badge HOF and plenty of bragging rights.

[https://www.defcon.org/html/links/dc-black-
badge.html](https://www.defcon.org/html/links/dc-black-badge.html)

~~~
SOLAR_FIELDS
The first link is a great read. The amount of work required to earn one of
these is amazing. Well earned and certainly deserving of the amount of respect
awarded by the community.

